

How does Wufoo store its forms? - relequestual

By this I mean, what database technology do they use? Relational SQL type or json document type like mongodb? What sort of tables / columns?
======
omni
Not complete on info, but here's a link to their job posting for engineers:
<http://www.surveymonkey.com/mp/job-listings/>

Interestingly, they ask for both SQL and NoSQL experience.

------
27182818284
I'm actually kinda interested in this as well. I wonder if a
<http://www.quora.com/> question or even a StackOverflow question would be a
better place for it, though.

Any thoughts?

